# what happen ???



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

well I have to admit, I have not logged on to this site in months due to my own clash of a few new members, but we are not even on aquarank any more??!!!! atleast the top few I am sure if I scrolled down more i would of found this site, I always loved this forum, such a great place it was so positive, helpful and fun ... come on guys vote, we dont need to start the new year out on the bottom, or in the last few months did i miss something???


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark (owner of AquaRank) said that someone was voting incorrectly for us and he banned FF from Aquarank


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

How does someone vote "incorrectly"? And voting is supposed to be anonomous isn't it? How do they know one person was voting incorrectly?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> How does someone vote "incorrectly"? And voting is supposed to be anonomous isn't it? How do they know one person was voting incorrectly?
> __________________


Well Aquarank collects our IP, so they can prevent massvoting. Thats what I heard.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

nothing on the net is anonomous...


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gump said:


> nothing on the net is anonomous...


Quoted for the truth.


----------

